# Dwarf Sagittaria - Low Tech



## dbw27 (May 19, 2014)

Hi:

I have been reading this forum and it seems like quite a few people use Dwarf Sagittaria in low tech tanks.

However, my lfs keeps telling me that the Dwarf Sagittaria is only for high light tanks and keeps encouraging I do not buy it.

Please tell me if I can I use it or can I not use it? Running a tank with no carbon dioxide and aquarium hood light.

Thanks.

dbw


----------



## Tabberwok (Jan 31, 2013)

my dwarf sag does really well (takes over my tanks) and i only do low tech. it will grow longer in lower light tanks but it shouldn't die


----------



## dbw27 (May 19, 2014)

Okay thanks. I plan to ignore the LFS then and buy some during their next plant sale.

dbw27


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

+1 go for it

v3


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

I'm using dwarf sags in a 65 gallon tank, low light, no CO2, but with Excel. Grows very well.


----------



## TECKSPEED (Jan 2, 2013)

You will definitely be fine e with dwarf sag in low tech I only grow it in such a setup. Those Lfs people tend to lie sometimes... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## sbinf (Jan 26, 2014)

I grow it in a tank with medium to low light and no CO2. It does fine. In my CO2 tank it grows nearly to the point of being invasive.


----------



## dbw27 (May 19, 2014)

Okay thanks. Wonder why the peeps at the lfs would tell me that. Don't they want to try to sell me stuff? 

Actually my lfs is very interesting. I have been in there with a friend who agreed, that even though they are extraordinarily nice, they do not seem to be really into trying to sell you stuff AT ALL. They are more like, "Oh no you don't need that. Naw. You don't need that either." They'll even tell me to go to Home Depot and buy their cheap sand rather than their sand. I mean COME ON. How are they in business?



dbw


----------



## dzega (Apr 22, 2013)

dont move it around often, ideally plant in sand, press root tab near and your fine. it is definetly a lowtech plant


----------



## dbw27 (May 19, 2014)

Okay thanks! I have sand and can not move it around often. Root tabs are to be soon on their way!

dbw


----------



## Zapins (Jan 7, 2006)

*What light do you have on what size tank?* It is possible to have too little light to grow dwarf sag depending on your setup. Though in general it is probably best to simply ignore everything anyone tells you at the LFS and just ask people on the forums for advice since they actually know what they are talking about.


----------



## cjstl (Mar 4, 2013)

I have some dwarf sag that is growing in near darkness. It grows in all of my tanks, but especially spreads in sand. Mine can grow very tall though. I have some blades that are 12 - 14".


----------



## TECKSPEED (Jan 2, 2013)

+1 to zapins

You will definitely find more useful and more appropriate response on this forum. This forum has helped me go from complete idiot to a knowledgeable individual when it comes to fish/plant keeping. 

Dwarf sag is one of the easiest beginner plants it will grow in anything go get some and try it. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## dbw27 (May 19, 2014)

Okay great - thanks!



dbw


----------

